# tea cosy



## braidy (Jun 6, 2012)

Good morning... please can any one help? Looking for machine knit patterns for tea cosy..... cannot find mine ! Think mine was called Ripple? would be grateful if someone could show me a link? Daughter having sale to raise funds for my grandson to climb Kilmanjaro..... have I spelt it right ? Regards to all you lovely people.... happy knitting


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I looked and only saw ones that were on Ebay.
So, here are some links. You may find something that you can use.
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/cozies.php

http://cosytea.wordpress.com/free-tea-cosy-knitting-patterns/

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/miscteacosy2.htm

http://knitshearbliss.typepad.com/knit_shear_bliss/2009/09/tea-cosy-knitting-pattern.html

http://knitshearbliss.typepad.com/knit_shear_bliss/2009/09/tea-cosy-knitting-pattern.html

http://horeacce.com/?p=4681

http://whipup.net/2011/05/17/knit-a-tea-cosy/

http://tohowlearn.com/knitting-patterns-for-tea-cosy/

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/miscteacosy.htm

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-tea-cozy-3

Dick


----------



## braidy (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow, thank you Dick, lovely that will keep me busy. Going to look through now to find one I can convert to machine. Many thanks , June, North wales


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Here's a free one for machine knitting from Ravely.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/machine-knit-shadow-pleated-tea-cosy

Most tea cosies can be knitted in rectangular shape. They're just wrapped around the teapot and tied at the top. Although, this tea cosy (below) was sewn, you can machine knit it in the same way.










Measure the largest diameter of the tea pot and divide this number in half. This would be the width of the rectangular shape. Using a measuring tape and measure the teapot vertical length (with lid) x 2 + the bottom diameter + 5cm or so to tie the top. This number would be the length of the rectangular shape. When you reach at near the top, you can make some eyelet to insert a ribbon or whatever you chose to tie the top.

Here are some of my favorite variations I found online from a very talented knitter. I hope she doesn't mind me sharing her work and photos here. I have a nice collection of teapot and do want to machine knit similar ones:


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

i am in another knitting group and we are making tea cozies and sending tea and sweets or savories to another member of the group. it is so much fun.


----------



## acabininthewoods (Nov 13, 2012)

Hope you have great success with tea copies but I've had some on my display at craft fairs for several years & have never sold any. One young woman thought it was a hat but couldn't figure out what the holes were for, it was cute when she put it on her head. Other people would pick them up and say , "oh remember these?", I even had them on tea pots. Not used here by many, actually as much as I enjoyed m them , I have stopped & got rid of the ones I made. Dishcloths or dish towels would probably do well. Let me know how you make out, have a good day!


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

acabininthewoods said:


> Hope you have great success with tea copies but I've had some on my display at craft fairs for several years & have never sold any. One young woman thought it was a hat but couldn't figure out what the holes were for, it was cute when she put it on her head. Other people would pick them up and say , "oh remember these?", I even had them on tea pots. Not used here by many, actually as much as I enjoyed m them , I have stopped & got rid of the ones I made. Dishcloths or dish towels would probably do well. Let me know how you make out, have a good day!


We, asian, drink hot tea daily, even in the hot summer. I remembered that we used the outer portion of the coconut to create a tea cosy. It was well insulated and kept the tea hot for hours.

I can see why you weren't able to do well in selling tea cosies. I collet tea pots and each has its own shape and size. It would be hard for me to buy one and finding out it won't fit my teapot.

Before machine knitting, I sewed my own tea cosies. Here's one that I made for a stovetop coffee percolator. I insulated cotton batting in between fabric layers. It keeps the coffee hot for hours.


----------



## acabininthewoods (Nov 13, 2012)

What beautiful work you do, it is a shame that tea cozies aren't used by many, there are so many great looking cozies that would be such fun to make, especially some felted ones I've seen, but alas how many people still use a perculator, we do when we lose power & even notice how much better the coffee tastes. Lovely work!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi braidy, thanks for your question about tea cosy patterns. Now I am in 7th heaven; Dick came through with enough to keep me busy for a long time! Glad you found something too, hannet


----------



## braidy (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you for replying. Nice one , I hope to enjoy too. Just getting back into knitting after a long time, enjoying so much, Regards June.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

acabininthewoods said:


> ... but alas how many people still use a perculator, we do when we lose power & even notice how much better the coffee tastes. Lovely work!


Thanks. Actually, there's a large community that now realizes coffee percolator makes better coffee than today's drippers, yes even better than the popular Keurigs. Not to mention, it's cleaner and healthier too than those plastic drippers. For those of us that do, also recognize that the best ones are the ones that were made in USA, and are often sold on eBay. I have an electric percolator made in 1960 and it's still running daily :mrgreen:

I have about 6 coffee percolators of various sizes, both stovetop and electronics. They make good, smooth coffee, even with the cheapy brands. The stovetop is great for camping and using when power is out.

 I apologize Braidy for temporary hijacking this thread. Now back to knitting tea cosy. Maybe, I'll make one this weekend.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

acabininthewoods said:


> Hope you have great success with tea copies but I've had some on my display at craft fairs for several years & have never sold any. One young woman thought it was a hat but couldn't figure out what the holes were for, it was cute when she put it on her head. Other people would pick them up and say , "oh remember these?", I even had them on tea pots. Not used here by many, actually as much as I enjoyed m them , I have stopped & got rid of the ones I made. Dishcloths or dish towels would probably do well. Let me know how you make out, have a good day!


They seem to be coming back into fashion in the UK but we are renown as a nation of tea drinkers! All the 20 somethings are into everything retro and even if they use teabags in a mug, a teapot on the shelf with a pretty cosy is very attractive and they are such fun to knit!


----------



## braidy (Jun 6, 2012)

These are so lovely.... I love to see them.. thank you


----------



## braidy (Jun 6, 2012)

Think I sent reply to wrong place ...these are so lovely... I love to see them .... thank you ....you are all so kind !


----------

